# I won him!



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so excited I won the Marble Dalmation Male Betta on Aquabid! 

Here he is:

Any name suggestions? Also, how loud can I play music in my room without bothering him? I have always wondered that…


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad you got him! I think he's a sibling of the guy I got... I'd name him Meteor!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooh I like that name


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nishippo? Two tailed in japanese.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is so cute! Is that also how you pronounce it? Nee-shee-po? 

Does loud music negatively affect bettas??


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, you pronounced it correct. If the music is so loud that the whole tank, gravel, plants, deco, and fish are vibrating then it can be harmful. But if it is this loud it would be harmful for people to so if it is too loud for you it is to loud for your fish.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay cool. I just wanted to make sure they weren't like super sensitive so sound waves or something.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Gourami's are super sensitive to sound waves, but not bettas.
He is very nice looking! He looks like he has a mustache.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know I love his 'stache!


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Name him Glacier


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! He is awesome and so his is 'stache lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Don't be suprised if he gets to you all blue or something haha.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Don't be suprised if he gets to you all blue or something haha.


I agree! Harley is marble and is slowly turning all blue... He just has patches of white here and there now...


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations on your win! He's a gorgeous boy, with his cute little mustache. Awww!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't mind what color he is lol, I already love him 

But that would be pretty funny.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is beautiful! Glad you won him!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know me too! I can't wait to see him in person.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's beautiful! Lovely coloring


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

I like the name Andromeda for this particular guy


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

^
+1000
Then again I'm partial to space related names. (Total Carl Sagan fangirl haha)




shinybetta said:


> Gourami's are super sensitive to sound waves, but not bettas.
> He is very nice looking! He looks like he has a mustache.


 I love his stache as well! So cute!
Then again I'm a rather biased person when it comes to facial hair.
It's part of why I found my bf so attractive! haha.
I just love cute little mustache bettas! 
I forget who, but someone on here has a cute little girl betta with red on both her lips! It's like lipstick! So cute!!!
He's gorgeous! Cuttos(sp?) on winning the bid!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

My boyfriend has facial hair too! lol

Aww the lipstick betta sounds cute, I saw a pic of a male betta on here with black lipstick. So adorable.

Thanks I am on Cloud 9 right now! There was a Buy It Now option but I made myself bid and wait. So worth it.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

name him Chuck Norris and when people say Chuck doesnt have a stache say:
Chuck Norris doesn’t have a beard.
His mustache has overpowered the rest of his facial hair and claimed the entire face as it’s own.
And it deflects bullets.
And woos the ladies.
And cures cancer.

lol I love Chuck Norris jokes :lol:


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

beards always woo the ladies! (or me at least!)
You should see Bob's!
Haha. Your fish will be one mad lady killer!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Totally agree! Beards are the best. 

I will have to keep my eye on my new little guy. (That rhymes lol)


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

that's one Bee Eee Aye UTIFUL fish.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nmae him Stash! Or Picasso Or Leninardo Or Ziti Or Poka Or Dot Or Fig Or Pudding Or Urgal OR Eragon Or Bob.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

or corn..... random names spill out of my mouth. Boy fish names that is! dont come to me if ya need a baby name....... if i get married and have a baby (if its a girl Arya. If Its a Boy Eragon.) LOL i <3 Eragon...... its such a good series!


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

He's lovely ...... I love his big black eyes .... Cute as!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't wait! I think he gets here Wednesday morning.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

He looks so awesome! I wanted that guy too!


----------

